# Wear engagement ring during and after wedding?



## toffee87

Will you wear your engagement ring on your wedding day? And what about after? My metals look different, and I do like simplicity, so I'm thinking just the wedding band :) I'll have worn my engagement ring for 2.5 years x


----------



## Feltzy

I think I'll wear my engagement ring on my right hand during the day and and then put it on above my wedding band after we're married. I have quite a plain solitaire engagament ring and I want a plain band to go with it. I know women who just wear a wedding band though, its down to what you want really I don't think there's a right or wrong.


----------



## Perfect_pink

I wore my engagement ring on my right hand untill after i got married then put it on with my wedding ring, where its stayed every since x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to wear mine on my right hand when we get married then moving it onto the top of my wedding ring. I was going to wear it perminantly on my right hand but i only decided against it because i like to wear fashion and costume jewellery :) x


----------



## michyk84

hadnt really thought about it guess on right hand for day


----------



## sarahh

I am wearing my engagement ring on my right hand during the ceremony and then I will put in back on my left hand where it shall stay for the time being :)


----------



## amjon

I planned to put it on my right hand for the ceremony, then move it after hubby put on my wedding band, but I forgot until I was already down the aisle. I quickly moved it while we were standing on the alter before we exchanged rings. (Hope nobody noticed. ;) )


----------



## kintenda

amjon said:


> I planned to put it on my right hand for the ceremony, then move it after hubby put on my wedding band, but I forgot until I was already down the aisle. I quickly moved it while we were standing on the alter before we exchanged rings. (Hope nobody noticed. ;) )

This happened to me too, ha! I put mine on my right hand at the altar then moved it back after we exchanged rings. Had it replated before the wedding so that it was nice and shiny! I can only wear a wedding ring for my job so I wanted to be able to wear it for the wedding (I put it on as often as I can outside of work!). I have co-ordinating rings though so I'm not sure if I would have worn both if they clashed! :) xx


----------



## dizzy65

im not going to wear mine during the cermonie but i will after.. they sort of match they look good together any way.. im just going to have my engagement ring cleaned so it doesnt look so pale compared to my wedding wring! :) ive been wearing mine since 09.. with the exception of when i was pregnant and couldnt fit into it hehe!


----------



## amamtl

I haven't been wearing my engagement ring since the wedding in September, but it was a joke ring (about 20 bucks). My wedding band is a semi-eternity so it has diamonds on it and I feel it is nice by itself.

From what I have heard, you wear your engagement ring on your right hand and switch it to your left hand after the ceremony or you just don't wear it the day of and you start wearing it again the day after.


----------



## chelseaharvey

I shall ve wearing my enagament ring once we are married

The metal & the rings match very well its why i went for what i did as i wanted it to match


----------



## Tiff

I wore my engagement band on my right hand for the ceremony and moved it to my left hand while we were seated signing the register. :flower:

I wear both together. :)


----------



## CanadianMaple

On my right hand during the ceremony, left, above the wedding band, after the wedding.


----------



## dani_tinks

The plan is to move it over to my right hand for the ceremony, then move it back to my left when signing the register. Its slightly big on my right hand though so im a little worried it'll fall off!


----------



## comotion89

I'm currently wearing my commitment ring, engagement ring on together n I'll be having a 3mm court paladium wedding band with it


----------



## Lauren25

I never even thought about it! I think I'll wear it on my right hand like some of the other ladies have said


----------



## dizzybaby

My wedding band has been made to fit around my e-ring so Im not sure what to do with it yet as it will look odd on its own iyswim? I have seen connecter things that could link the rings together temporarily for the ceremony but not sure on that idea yet


----------



## cupcakekate

i wore my engagement ring on my other hand while we were getting married and then swapped it afterwards, i now wear both together :) xxx


----------



## Hayley90

i need to get mine adjusted or it'll fall off if its on top of my wedding ring :wacko:

but yes, i was planning on moving mine to the other hand then switching back :)


----------



## jms895

I will wear mine on my right hand during the ceremony and then transfer it over later x


----------



## thestarsfall

Prolly will wear it on the right hand and switch it over after the ceremony, but I need to wear the engagement ring closer to the hand because it's slightly too big, but not big enough that resizing could be done. My wedding band fits perfectly though.


----------



## michyk84

I wore engagement ring on right hand (which felt so strange) then when we sat down to our wedding breakfast swapped it over to sit above wedding ring :D


----------



## Olivette

I'm going to ask my Dad to keep hold of my engagement ring during the ceremony. We discovered it doesn't fit on my right hand (otherwise we would have also put it onto my right hand and moved it across)! x


----------



## KittieB

I think I will wear mine on my right hand and then switch it over :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

I think i will just keep it on my left hand and then Oh can just put wedding band on top of it.. Thats what im thinking lol


----------

